# Anyone with insight



## donnamoff (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi 

Just wondering if anyone has any info to help I'm from Dumfries and Galloway area and been on list now for treatment as Glasgow they said 15 months waiting we went on in June last year to expected to wait a few months yet as now they don't contact you till you get to the top of the list ...last week got a letter to go for a scan next week at Dumfries ? 

I have had both tubes removed and had all blood tests etc and partner checked too he is fine 

Is this normal and now wondering if we might get seen sooner?

Any advise would be appreciated 

Thank you


----------

